# Escape From The City Acoustic Cover



## sonknuck23 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, this is me again, doing my thang on the guitar. Some shitty recording skills with my crap-top. YEAH!.

Check.

(The guitar isn't 100%, but this was purely for fun.)
Escape From The City (Acoustic Cover)

UPDATE:

Ver. 2, still in the works, of course. I wish I had a tambourine, haha. .
Click Here to download Ver. 2 of City Escape Acoustic

I did my own rhythm + real shitty lead guitar, and I also did layered / backup vocals all my own, so this is all 100% me. Let me know what you think. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It sucks, but of course after realizing how decent it kind of came out, I'm gonna' perfect it in the future (near future.)


Thaaaanks for checking it out.

(btw, I have an entire solo project called Thieves, as I quit my band I used to be in, hence why the artist is listed as "Thieves". (Or should be.))


----------



## rock7 (Nov 16, 2010)

good sound


----------



## Eighteen (Nov 16, 2010)

Aww, it sounds good!! (#^^)
Sonic!!!


----------



## notmeanymore (Nov 16, 2010)

This has always been one of my favorite Sonic tracks. Not perfect, but quite nice.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Nov 16, 2010)

Haha thanks for the comments. I'm gonna' be re-doing it after work so stay tuned, there's defanitely room for improvement haha.


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 16, 2010)

Recording could do with being a bit louder, other than that its great!!!


----------



## sonknuck23 (Nov 16, 2010)

Updated ver. Still in the works: 

CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD BETTER CITY ESCAPE VER. 2 STILL IN PROGRESS


----------

